# How do i support an INTP who has lost a loved one?



## justinelove (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone I know who is an INTP just lost his father recently. How do I show him that I support him and I'm here for him whenever he needs me without being too patronizing? I know INTPs aren't very vocal with their feelings. So is there anything that I can do?

I guess being an INFJ/P, I can't help but feel like i have to do something about it, but at the moment I kinda feel helpless, and the distance thing isn't helping either. :/


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

If anything he'll approach you.

Otherwise just let him be.


----------



## justinelove (Apr 25, 2012)

i see... any INTPs who feel the same way? How do you guys cope with the death of a loved one? :/


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Ugh, the loss of a loved one is always a devastating experience. 
Were they very close?

Tell him if he needs someone to talk to you're always there for him to talk to.
And/or you could tell him that whenever he needs help with something that he can call you.

Also when he trusts you enough, give him a very long and affectionate hug. .

You'll do great - any sort of help is appreciated in such situations .


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

My husband is INTP and lost his father to cancer 3 years ago. He didn't handle his emotions very well. When they came out it was in bursts of anger, sometimes followed by sadness. I think as NF's we feel obligated to help people in such pain like that, but the best I could do for him was allow him space and time to work through the feelings rather than push him to open up. He talked about it when he was ready.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Tell him you're there for him, then give him space.


I said give him space.....


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Just be available. When he's ready to talk, he will.


----------

